# hunting club



## gambo38 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm looking for a family friendly hunting club around Cherokee county or surrounding counties for me and my 8 year old. This will be his first year actually shooting I want it to be special for him. Hes practice so hard to get ready. prefer hogs also but defiently not a deal breaker. and maybe a club that will not break the bank any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigfarm44 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey my name is Jason I have 45 horse power tractor an skid steer also,I have all farm equipment u r ask for an would b happy to do the work..
If u would like u can call me 706-988-8667


----------

